
Show HN: OCR Agent to extract text from images and pdfs in batches - vrathee
https://www.agenty.com/products/ocr-agent/
======
vrathee
Hey Hackers,

We've launched cloud based OCR agent in Agenty to extract text from almost any
type of images or pdfs. You can just enter the URL of images or can also
upload in a Agenty bucket to extract text easily.

No setup, no configuration, no coding requires.

Here is the video - [https://www.agenty.com/docs/video-
tutorials.aspx](https://www.agenty.com/docs/video-tutorials.aspx)

Let me know your feedback.

